
The murder investigation that put the first female district attorney on the map - pepys
http://narrative.ly/they-called-her-mrs-sherlock-holmes/
======
georgecmu
This article from 2011 actually tells the full story:
[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/mrs-sherlock-holmes-
ta...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/mrs-sherlock-holmes-takes-on-the-
nypd-60624549/)

------
mikeleeorg
I must say, the practice of publishing a single chapter or section from a book
as a way to promote it can be really effective, especially if the book is
well-written and chapter/section leaves with a cliffhanger. I'm totally
tempted to buy this book now.

~~~
smoyer
As am I!

------
macintux
Would like to read it but the subscribe dialog doesn't appear to respond to
the close button on my iPad. Annoying.

